# 60' Bulkhead Flat



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Here is a quick project that I did out of some scrap parts and cars.

I took a USA Trains pipe load flat car and spliced in a USA Trains flat car to make the total bulkhead flat 60 scale feet. I cut the flat car and the pipe car so that the spliced in piece would match the pattern of the pipe car. I'm going for the look and feel of the prototype, without having to scratchbuild the car. It is far from a perfect match, but I'm pleased with how it turned out.






The load is based on a car that I saw go through my hometown. I just loved the way the steel load looked and I wanted to model it on this car. 


I took scrap lumber and painted it metallic gray. Even though these pieces are out of scale, I really like the way they look. After some weathering, I was ready to put them on the car. I stained some balsa wood to use as spacers. I then painted striping tape black and applied that over the load to make it look as if it were strapped down.




Air hoses and cut bars completed the car.


----------



## KD Rail (Feb 27, 2011)

Great job Michael !!! 

I love longer rolling stock and regularly kitbash 40' flats, bulkheads and gondolas into 52' versions and then take the cutoffs and put them together for some 28' shorties. You have done a super job on your 60 footer and that load really sets the tone. It must look sweet rolling down the rails... 

Keith Stratton 
KD Rail


----------

